# Dived Lemon Onion and Parsley Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 large lemons, washed
1 large spanish onion
1 1/2 bunches of Italian parsley, washed
Salt to taste

Peel and dice the lemons. Cut the onion into small diced pieces and coarsley chop the parsley. Toss the ingredients together and add salt to taste.


----------

